

Who would win in a fight between Neal Stephenson and William Gibson? - darklighter3
http://slashdot.org/story/04/10/20/1518217/Neal-Stephenson-Responds-With-Wit-and-Humor

======
onan_barbarian
The fighters would have to fight at a "catch weight" of 800 pages, given
Stephenson is unlikely to be able to cut much below 1000 pages and it's unfair
to expect Gibson to bulk up to more than about 650-700 pages.

My prediction is that Stephenson would win by smothering Gibson with every
vaguely interesting thing that he's read in the past decade or so. But Gibson
always has a puncher's chance and might manage to get a surprise KO with a
unspeakably hip reference to some very exclusive limited-edition consumer
goods from Japan.

